# Fenix LD41 Review - 4 AA - XM-L



## firelord777 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello my fellow buds,

I just recently received in the mail a Fenix LD41 that just came out from Fenix Outfitters. According to the USPS tracking number, it was shipped from Oklahoma the 10th of July and was supposed to arrive at the 13th of July. To my surprise and great happiness, it arrived the 12th July, in Florida. You know us flashaholics, the waiting is the tough part. I totally recommend the guys over at fenixoutfitters. If you would like to check it out, here is the link: http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/ I’ve never heard of any negative feedback from them, ever.

Below are the official specifications of the light:

This is the newest addition to the LD Series--520 Lumens from 4 AA batteries! This "small rocket" delivers 160 hours of long runtime, features 4 brightness levels, one rapid strobe, a hidden SOS, plus has a dual tail cap switch and unique battery holder design. Great light for various outdoor activities such as searching, camping, caving, etc.

_Features:
• Cree XM-L (2) LED
• Powered by 4 1.5V AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline) batteries
• Max 520 Lumens; max 160 hours of runtime for long-time reading and camping
• Max 200 meter long throwing beam
• 4 Brightness Levels and 2 flashing modes
• LOW 5 Lumens - 160 hours; MID 80 Lumens - 20 hours; HIGH 190 Lumens - 7 1/2 hours; TURBO 520 Lumens - 2 hours 10 min.
• Momentary-on Function
• Intelligent memory circuit, automatically enters the previous brightness level when turned on again
• Flat body design makes a comfortable hold
• Patented technology for battery holder, made of PC quality material, wear resistant and shock resistant
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum, premium Type III hard-anodized finish, scratch resistant and wear resistant
• Waterproof to IPX-8 standards, underwater at 2 meters
• 175mm Length, 40mm Diameter
• 180-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Digitally regulated output to maintain a constant brightness
• Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
• Low-voltage reminder indicates when battery replacement is needed
• Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
• Tactical tail cap
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
**NOTICE: The LD41 will automatically enter into the High brightness level from the Turbo brightness level after a 30-minute working time with the security setting. So the runtime of the Turbo brightness level is the accumulated time. *(I know in the specs it doesn’t say whether or not you can go back to turbo, but after reviewing the manual, you can, just turn it off and back on if needed, but keep an eye on the heat level)
***The above-mentioned parameters (lab-tested with 2500mAh Ni-MH batteries) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries, and environments.
_
And, so, I don’t want to bother you guys, so without further ado, here are some images, to get y’all in the “mood”.














The whole package comes with a Fenix LD41 (duh), a spare o-ring, a spare tail boot, a nice lanyard and a holster. It also includes a…box. Haha, just kidding, but it does come with it, along with a bubble wrapped shipping bag, so I wouldn’t worry about any bumps in the road. Oh forgot to mention it also comes with a manual in English and Chinese, and a Fenix warranty card, a fenixoutfitters coupon for ~%10, and a folded advertisement the size of a business card.













*First Impressions:*
When I got my first look of the LD41 in the box, I thought, wow, it’s a bit bigger than I thought. Maybe it’s because when I was waiting for it, I would get 4 AA and position them parallel, and would think it was going to be small. Don’t worry, though, it’s not “monster-light” sized, but frankly, its something that may bother you if you stick it in your pocket just like that. In short, it’s a holster light, between an EDC class and 3C maglite class. Don’t worry, again, I’ll cover these things more deeply later on. The metal body felt very sturdy, With batteries installed, it had some weight to it, and when I turned it on, whoa! Its bright! I was sort of expecting that though… The power button had a nice tough spring or something, because, well, I promise you, there is no way the flashlight will turn on in your pocket. Not even the light’s own weight can turn it on, even momentarily. The black color was very well done, not a blemish in sight, and I am a attention-to-detail person.





































*Construction:
*The flashlight, as previously mentioned, is built very solidly. “But does it rattle my friend?” – I know this is a question many have probably formulated at this point. The answer is, a big giant “nope”. I am happy to report there is not a peep of battery rattle in this gal, just completely silent. But she has yet another feature. In the pictures below, you will see the battery carrier, and in the pictures with my cheap AA CVS NIMH batteries (money is tight at the moment, actually, it always has been LOL). And so my point is, that I am not sure if you guys can see it clearly, but there is the main groove where the AAs go, but in the middle part, there is this piece, that encloses the battery even more than the half-circled groove. That, my friends, is the thing I’m talking about. I could even hold the battery carrier upside down and the battery would seem to defy gravity. Technically its not, but if we all just use a bit of imagination… Oh, and it seems that some form of electronics are incorporated into the battery carrier, I suppose the circuits or something, maybe someone else can chime in.

































If another question you may ask goes along the lines of “well, what if you put in the battery carrier in the wrong position?” The answer is, you can’t. There is a small raised ridge incorporated into the light handle that will only allow the side of the battery carrier that has the groove to accommodate the ridge to go in. So if the batteries aren’t going in, its probably not the light’s fault.

































The head is solidly built, with good, clean contacts, and I’ve had no problems with it.

















*Comparisons:
Size of the flashlight (from left to right):*
1. Fenix TK20 – Fenix LD41 – ArmyTek Viking X




2. Klarus XT20 – ArmyTek Viking X – Fenix LD41 – Nitefighter F30C – Fenix TK41 (Note, these are all the XM-L class lights I currently have)




3. Fenix LD41 – Fenix LD12




Reflector Size
1. Vs Fenix LD12




2. Vs ArmyTek Viking X




3. Vs Nitefighter F30C




4. Vs Klarus XT20




5. Vs Fenix TK41




6. Vs ArmyTek Predator SMO




7. Vs Fenix TK20




8. Vs ArmyTek Viking S




9. Vs Cree (AKA “China”)





Below, I took some pictures on the lanyard and how to install a lanyard on a light. I know many already know, but hey, there are still those that aren’t born knowing how to put a lanyard on something, I know because I was one of them:

























Below also, I have pictures of the holster. Now, while it is possible to put the LD41 head up, I found it to be much faster and easier to put it head down in the holster. The holster has two loops in the back, the big one I assume is for the belt, and the second tiny loop I guess is for a lanyard, at least that’s how I used it in the LD12 holster.





















*Beamshots:*
The Fenix LD41 has two modes and four output levels. Mode one is the one that is set to default, so everytime you turn it on, you will have the last memorized output level you used, either 5, 80, 190, or 520 lumens. If you want to go to mode two, which has strobe, you must press and hold the mode button for approximately 3 seconds, which will set the light to variable strobe. Variable strobe is basically a fast strobe for two seconds, then a slow strobe for another two seconds. That’s basically it, and the process repeats over and over again. If you want to go to SOS, from strobe, you have to press and hold for another 3 seconds and SOS will come out as 80 lumens.

_All pictures have the same exposure:
_Low – 5 lumens:




Mid – 80 lumens:




High – 190 lumens:




Turbo – 520 lumens:





_*Comparison Beamshots (lights are positioned around 4-5 feet away):
All exposures are equal, as are reduced exposures and secondary reduced exposures:
*_ArmyTek Viking X




Reduced exposure




Nitefighter F30C




Reduced exposure




Second reduced exposure




Klarus XT20




Reduced exposure




Second reduced exposure




Fenix TK41




Reduced Exposure




Second reduced exposure




Fenix LD41 




Reduced Exposure




Second reduced exposure




ArmyTek Predator SMO




Reduced exposure




Second reduced exposure




ArmyTek Predator OP




Reduced exposure




Second reduced exposure




Cree (it had no lanyard on it, and an unstable shape, so I had to use some yarn, but nonetheless, you can see that it clearly has a large spill)








Reduced exposure




Second reduced exposure





_*Spill Comparisons*_*:
*Fenix LD41




Nitefighter F30C




ArmyTek Viking X




Fenix LD12




Cree




Klarus XT20




Fenix TK41




ArmyTek Predator SMO




ArmyTek Predator OP




Fenix TK20





*Relative Size:
*The LD41 is sort of like a medium sized companion. It’s not tiny, nor large. Pretty much, it’s a balanced light. Literally, the beam is balanced between throw and flood, its output levels are balanced, and so, therefore, its size should be balanced. Here are a few pics to give you an idea:





















_*Water Immersion Testing
*_That’s just a fancy title for “how’s the waterproofing?”. Well, it passed. I wasn’t surprised, as I always test out the lights for waterproofing. They’ve never failed me. But it got me thinking, to waterproof a flashlight, you have to cover so many possible areas prone to failing to keep elements out, such as the head of the light, especially around the glass of the light. I mean, I wouldn’t know where to start if asked to waterproof a non-waterproof light. Below, you’ll see a few pictures of the light before the immersion in my sink of doom. I’m just showing that although the light tailstands with the lanyard on, it is a bit wobbly. Its more stable without it basically. Anyways, here are the pictures ladies and gentlemen:









































*Special Lens Coating?
*During my usual waterproofing tests, I have to wipe the water droplets of the glass. But on the LD41, the glass seems almost hydrophobic. I’ve never seen it before on any of my lights. When I dunk it in water, and take it out, there’s barely any amount of water on the lens! I was like, “what in the world?”. My first thoughts was that in some sort of “tactical” situation, the user can immerse it in water, then illuminate a target without any artifacts or “holes” in the beam that happen with normal lights. Still, I know many don’t usually NEED to have this feature, but you got to admit, its cool.









*Handling:
*The LD41 has a unique shape. Its also in a unique class of flashlights. It uses the high powered modern XM-L LED, and its powered by 4 AA batteries. The only other lights that I know that use this configuration is the PA40, LD40, E40 and some sort of old streamlight. So, I know there are many 1 AA, 2 AA lights out there, as well as 8 AA beasts like the TK40/41/45, but the 4 AA configuration is just sweet, a perfect balance between weight, power, and size between the two extremes. I’m very happy with it. I have a few images showing ways one can hold the LD41:

Style #1: This is how I first handled the light. After a while I realized that the middle of my thumb would uncomfortably make contact with the end of the light when attempting to turn it on. 









Style #2: So then instead of holding it vertically in my hand, I put it horizontally, and that proved much, much, better. Now I could freely use the light without any interference of any sort.









Style #3: I’m not too sure how this way is called, but I call it the “light saber” grip. This is a comfortable grip when using the light around the height of your waist and abdomen. However, you have to turn it on and set the mode you want prior to using the light in this way.





Style #4: I’m pretty sure IIRC (If I Recall / Remember Correctly), that this grip was called the cigar grip, if not feel free to correct me. Whilst holding it in the cigar grip, in vertical form, it is comfortable for quite some time, despite being front heavy. 





Style #5: Same as style #4, except in its horizontal form. This style was very uncomfortable and impractical, so maybe it’s not even a style.





Style #6: I included this style because I remember this is how some people use their lights in conjunction with a small firearm. I’m not sure how the hold is called, but for now, let’s just call it the “tac grip” until someone more knowledgeable in this field chimes in.

EDIT - enomoski has just kindly did us the great favor of saying the name of this grip. It's called the Harries grip. Thanks man! Read his post for a more professional description 





*Up Close and Personal:
*

























*Real-Life Use:
*My father works as an A&P engineer and as an avionics technician. He works night shifts, so he takes a flashlights to work. He took the LD41 and the next afternoon when he woke up, he told how all his buddies loved the flashlight. I know I might not usually write this in my other reviews (I gotta update them soon), but he everytime he takes a newly acquired flashlight to work, his buds always love the lights and always ask where they can get one and etc (I’ll do something about that soon). And because he works in planes, sometimes working at the top a few stories high wearing a harness, its sort of like being a car mechanic on steroids (not literally). So the lights all get their fair share of abuse from drops and contact with other tools. Surprisingly, the lights only get a few small nicks in the anodizing every now and then. So far, the LD41 only has a nick the size of one of your screen’s pixel on the crenulated bezel, I mean, very small and hard to find. And there’s another one on the tail bezel that’s even smaller, I would guess the size of a pixel of a “retina display”, yep, there’re tiny. So my point here is that the light has a solid build, and if you look back at the photos, its almost like the light should be in the TK class of lights from the thickness of the aluminum in some parts. 

My dad’s boss even tried to “legally steal” the light. He told my dad: “as your boss, I demand you give me the flashlight (to keep it)”, and my dad responded, “I would love to, but the light isn’t mine, its my son’s, sorry”. It’s funny, but in the rare case you don’t find it amusing, my excuse is that it was funnier when my dad said it.

During normal house use, the light is perfect. It’s extremely bright, and anything not directly illuminated by the beam is illuminated by the reflection of objects illuminated directly. I can leave the light virtually anywhere and not worry about it rolling off. During nightly trips to the bathroom, the low mode is great, not too bright to blind you and lose you nightvision when you turn it off, and plus, if you want to check for cockroaches, you can quickly blast 520 lumens in their nasty little eyes. Just be careful not to let them out of your sight, I’ve had a few scramble for darkness. In my other review of the nitefighter F30C, I posted my epic battles and skirmishes against these creepy crawlies if you ever want to learn a few tactics.

Outside, it has enough firepower to reach medium ranged distances. Don’t let the word “medium” fool you though. Each of its 520 lumens will illuminate anything effectively, in my most accurate-but-not-proven-yet-guess between 100-200 feet. So if something is coming towards you, you’ll see it plently far. And the beam is great as it doesn’t give “tunnel vision” as dedicated throwers, I know this is a nitpick for those that want to see everything in front of them.

Once again, Fenixoutfitters is a great place to purchase Fenix lights, IIRC, they also own the Fenix Store itself. They respond very quickly to emails. If you want to check it out: http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/

It has been a pleasure, and I am always eager to help out or respond to any questions you may have. Seriously, I won’t mind at all, don’t hesitate to post or send me a PM. I’m here to help and serve my fellow flashaholics.
Cheers, Alain


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for all those pics, but they are way to big- when you posted it


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oops. Sorry about that, I'm using imgur, do you know by any chance how to make all the pics a bit smaller? 

Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Oops. Sorry about that, I'm using imgur, do you know by any chance how to make all the pics a bit smaller?
> 
> Thanks


I use tinypic when i upload photos. There, I can select on the webpage what size I want. Do not know, if this is possible on the forum directly. Maybe mod can help


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks kj2,

I'll google it right now


----------



## Sway (Jul 22, 2012)

How is the hot spot, any dim areas in the center especially outside with trees, plants etc.....


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 22, 2012)

No dim spots or donut hole whatsoever


----------



## regulation (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice review and thanks for the hard work!!! 
Got to say that I really like the Fenix AA flashlights! And now the most powerful 4AA flashlight!


----------



## Burgess (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for this VERY Detailed review !

:goodjob: :kewlpics:


Can this flashlight use* Energizer L91 Lithium batteries* ? ? ?


Is this specifically mentioned ?


:thanks:
_


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have to unscrew the tail cap portion in order to change the batteries?


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent review firelord! I'm guessing you don't have a PA40 to compare the light to eh? I'm sure that's on everybody's mind. I've got a PA40 and i'm itching to get the LD41 mainly because of the UI. PA40 is perfect... except for the UI. It bugs me. How's the tint of the light from low to high? Is it different? Is it cool or neutral?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 23, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Do you have to unscrew the tail cap portion in order to change the batteries?



The light unscrews at the head.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jul 23, 2012)

kj2 said:


> The light unscrews at the head.



Oh ok, I didn't catch that. Obviously that would have been a major deal-breaker if you needed a screwdriver just to change batteries!


----------



## välineurheilija (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks like a light i would buy since i want a more powerfull aa light.i have a TK20 and a LD20 but this would suit my needs better  thanks for the great review :bow:


----------



## Trevtrain (Jul 23, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Oops. Sorry about that, I'm using imgur, do you know by any chance how to make all the pics a bit smaller?
> 
> Thanks



Hi firelord, your photos are great. It's nice to see someone who puts such time and effort into using a camera. Especially useful idea comparing the light to other known objects! Kudos. :twothumbs

In case you hadn't heard of it, Picasa (from Google) is a free and very user-friendly program for managing your images.
Among its many features is an option to "export" at whatever pixel dimensions you choose. I use it in my classes. Perhaps this will help. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## KlausHB (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice Review. Thanks. 
A lot of Photos.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 23, 2012)

*excellent* review, you did good!


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 23, 2012)

Burgess said:


> Thank you for this VERY Detailed review !
> 
> :goodjob: :kewlpics:
> 
> ...



Hey there, 

Thanks for the compliments and you're very welcome regarding the L91s, you can. The only power source that is not allowed is the rechargeable lithiums, aka 14500, because their voltage is 3.7 according to the manual. The recommended ones are NIMH, but I guess L91s should be very good as well. I don't particularly have any, around here, they cost like $10 for 4 batteries

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 23, 2012)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Excellent review firelord! I'm guessing you don't have a PA40 to compare the light to eh? I'm sure that's on everybody's mind. I've got a PA40 and i'm itching to get the LD41 mainly because of the UI. PA40 is perfect... except for the UI. It bugs me. How's the tint of the light from low to high? Is it different? Is it cool or neutral?



I don't have a PA40 unfortunately, as JetBeam never returned my emails

But the UI is awesome, quick to operate and easy as well. I don't think anyone will have a problem with it

The tint, on the low modes, I never noticed this, but having the light at my hand, I see some hint of greenish blue around the hotspot, but nothing major. 

The rest of the beam and it's modes have cool tints, no neutral

Hope I answered your question, I guess I'm not to good describing tints LOL

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 23, 2012)

Trevtrain said:


> Hi firelord, your photos are great. It's nice to see someone who puts such time and effort into using a camera. Especially useful idea comparing the light to other known objects! Kudos. :twothumbs
> 
> In case you hadn't heard of it, Picasa (from Google) is a free and very user-friendly program for managing your images.
> Among its many features is an option to "export" at whatever pixel dimensions you choose. I use it in my classes. Perhaps this will help.
> ...



Thanks a ton trevtrain, I'll be sure to go check it out


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 23, 2012)

välineurheilija said:


> That looks like a light i would buy since i want a more powerfull aa light.i have a TK20 and a LD20 but this would suit my needs better  thanks for the great review :bow:



Hi,

I love my TK20 as well, and this is a good addition, especially seeing the TK20 and your LD20 both use AA, this light also uses AA. Personally, AA powered lights give me a peace of mind in case of an emergency

Cheers, Alain


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Alain,
Any chance you've got the other new fenix E40? It's also a 4AA configuration though of a completely different type as it's more a thrower. It's pretty cheap too. I think i saw it for a cool $45 shipped approximately. It's unfortunate that it probably won't be as nice as the LD41 though (just my speculation because of the price difference & because it's made of plastic as opposed to aluminum). I think i might have to get this as well. AGGHHH too many new lights. I've been clean for half a year now. Then, i just had to visit CPF again after my hiatus and i think i'm going to start using again..... flashlight purchases that is... hahaha DAMNIT.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 24, 2012)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Hi Alain,
> Any chance you've got the other new fenix E40? It's also a 4AA configuration though of a completely different type as it's more a thrower. It's pretty cheap too. I think i saw it for a cool $45 shipped approximately. It's unfortunate that it probably won't be as nice as the LD41 though (just my speculation because of the price difference & because it's made of plastic as opposed to aluminum). I think i might have to get this as well. AGGHHH too many new lights. I've been clean for half a year now. Then, i just had to visit CPF again after my hiatus and i think i'm going to start using again..... flashlight purchases that is... hahaha DAMNIT.



Hey II, 

Im not exactly sure when, but when I get it, I'll make sure to notify you when the review is done, or give you a quick comparison

Cheers


----------



## igoman (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for a very nice review!
Do you think this would be a worthy upgrade from LD40, or do the two lights just serve for totally different purposes?
Do you think the LD40 still out-throws the LD41?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 24, 2012)

to igoman --

Your Signature Line comes from "Aliens", doesn't it !

Carrie Henn / Newt


_


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 24, 2012)

igoman said:


> Thank you for a very nice review!
> Do you think this would be a worthy upgrade from LD40, or do the two lights just serve for totally different purposes?
> Do you think the LD40 still out-throws the LD41?



My answer is going to be a bit blurry. I don't have an LD40, but I've read a great deal about this light as well. It has the XP-G, and in my mind, I expect it to throw farther than the LD41's XM-L, assuming they have more or less the same sized reflector. 

Worthy "upgrades" in my POV is the full metal body (unless you live in cold climates), a slightly more balanced beam, and of course more brightness overall.

So if you're looking for throw, I think your LD40 is still in the game 

Cheers


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you guys think it would be possible to use the LD41 as a bike light? 

It looks like the diameter is 40mm (and the shape of the body is not round), which means that it might be too large for the Fenix AF02 flashlight mount:






photo credit: http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=71


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 24, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Style #6: I included this style because I remember this is how some people use their lights in conjunction with a small firearm. I’m not sure how the hold is called, but for now, let’s just call it the “tac grip” until someone more knowledgeable in this field chimes in.



That's called Harries Technique, where you have the wrist of the light hand under the wrist of the shooting hand and back of both hands firmly planted together.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 25, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible to use the LD41 as a bike light?
> 
> It looks like the diameter is 40mm (and the shape of the body is not round), which means that it might be too large for the Fenix AF02 flashlight mount:
> 
> ...



I don't have a bike mount, so I can't know for sure. The light's shape is unique, but perhaps if you tie it at the head, it may be more stable? Perhaps someone with similarly shaped lights like the LD40 or PA40 may help out a bit more than I did

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 25, 2012)

enomosiki said:


> That's called Harries Technique, where you have the wrist of the light hand under the wrist of the shooting hand and back of both hands firmly planted together.



Thanks a ton! I edited the review, thanks again


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 25, 2012)

You can use that bike mount with almost any Fenix light with some modification (using the mount upside down and getting longer screws at Lowest to replace the stock ones. I have modded two and can have my TK45 and TK41 both on my bike if I wish.

As for the LD41, it's a great little light. I would have been all over this but since I finally took the plunge for 18650 batteries (TK35), AAs don't interest me much anymore and the TK35 looks to be just a tad bigger but better runtmes and output. For AA only thought, this light looks superb.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jul 25, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> You can use that bike mount with almost any Fenix light with some modification (using the mount upside down and getting longer screws at Lowest to replace the stock ones. I have modded two and can have my TK45 and TK41 both on my bike if I wish.



Very cool! 

I'm not much of a DIY'er but that sounds like something I can manage. By chance, would you happen to have any photos of your mounted TK41/45?


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 26, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Very cool!
> 
> By chance, would you happen to have any photos of your mounted TK41/45?



+1


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey guys

Just as a quick update, over at the Spanish flashlight forum, I have the review in Spanish. So a member told me that compared to the PA40, the LD41 is basically lighter, feels better in the hand, has a tighter hotspot and throws farther

Cheers


----------



## igoman (Jul 30, 2012)

I assume this light must be something like TK21 just with AA baterries.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 30, 2012)

igoman said:


> I assume this light must be something like TK21 just with AA baterries.



I guess that's one way to put it LOL


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 30, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just as a quick update, over at the Spanish flashlight forum, I have the review in Spanish. So a member told me that compared to the PA40, the LD41 is basically lighter, feels better in the hand, has a tighter hotspot and throws farther
> 
> Cheers



Now did they compare the LD41 to a PA40 with OP or SMO reflector? Speaking of which, does the LD41 only come with SMO reflector (my preferred) or do some come with OP? In any case, in anticipation of getting the LD41, i've already sold my Jetbeam PA40. haha. I just couldn't resist. Sure hope it does throw further and have a tighter beam.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 30, 2012)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Now did they compare the LD41 to a PA40 with OP or SMO reflector? Speaking of which, does the LD41 only come with SMO reflector (my preferred) or do some come with OP? In any case, in anticipation of getting the LD41, i've already sold my Jetbeam PA40. haha. I just couldn't resist. Sure hope it does throw further and have a tighter beam.



I'm not exactly sure. I never knew the PA40 had an OP model, but he did say the LD41 throws farther and feels better, according to him. Personally, I don't have a PA40, so I don't know how it would fare against it 100%. I do know however, that the LD41 has a tight beam for its reflector size, so it throws very good. I tend to think of it as a light with a hotspot just a bit bigger than the F30C. 

If you liked the PA40, but not that UI as some have told me, then you'll love the LD41. 

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot your earlier question,

The LD41 as far as I know only has the SMO reflector, remember, I received the production model, not a prototype. Glad to hear you like SMO, so do I


----------



## Jida (Jul 31, 2012)

I just picked up 3 of these lights based upon this review and others. I wanted to match up this stockpile of Eneloops with a light that had more umph than the single AA's I have picked up over the years. So far all I have done is play around a bit with it, taking for a walk tonight to see how it performs.

Initial thoughts,

1) It is bright but you quickly get used to how bright it is until you go get another light to compare to. When I first turned it on I thought "That is what 500+ lumens looks like?" but then I got the E2Ld and saw that it was swallowed up but the Fenix.
2) The throw aspect is not all that impressive, I knew that going into it, but what I was not really prepared for was the 'wall of light' aspect. It really does throw out a very usable hot spot with spill that is bright and clear in the entire ring.
3) The controls and layout are very good and easy to learn.

Overall, very solid light platform that will make for a good home solution.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you *Firelord777* for the review and for all the effort with pictures and beamshots! :thumbsup:

Actually 2-3 years ago I remember I was dissatisfied about that Fenix didn't yet offer any 4AA light, and until this day Fenix offered 3(if I am right) models.
Any day I will receive E40 and it will be interesting to compare it to Jetbeam PA40. If I didn't already had PA40 I surely had ordered LD41 as well, but I think they are pretty similar, Fenix just slightly brighter.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 31, 2012)

For anyone who is interested to see how the size of the LD41 compares to a Jetbeam PA40, go to youtube and type in fenix ld41. The video by lightjunction that's 4;11 long has a video comparing the LD41 to a LD40(which is the exact dimensions of a jetbeam PA40).


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 31, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Thank you *Firelord777* for the review and for all the effort with pictures and beamshots! :thumbsup:
> 
> Actually 2-3 years ago I remember I was dissatisfied about that Fenix didn't yet offer any 4AA light, and until this day Fenix offered 3(if I am right) models.
> Any day I will receive E40 and it will be interesting to compare it to Jetbeam PA40. If I didn't already had PA40 I surely had ordered LD41 as well, but I think they are pretty similar, Fenix just slightly brighter.



No problem, anytime

I've seen pictures of the PA40, and they you're right about having similar designs.

Thanks and cheers


----------



## inspirit (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 31, 2012)

inspirit said:


> Nice review. Thanks.



Thank you and your very welcome


----------



## ChibiM (Jul 31, 2012)

This LD 41 is yet one of the lights I'm considering giving to my brother, who is no flashaholic.
4*AA is always good for non-flashaholics


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 1, 2012)

ChibiM said:


> This LD 41 is yet one of the lights I'm considering giving to my brother, who is no flashaholic.
> 4*AA is always good for non-flashaholics



Yeah, that's so true. My brother only has a TK20, and that seems to suit him just fine. I'm sure your brother will enjoy the light

Cheers


----------



## lwknight (Aug 1, 2012)

You people just cost me $76.95!!

Cheers,,!


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 1, 2012)

lwknight said:


> You people just cost me $76.95!!
> 
> Cheers,,!



LOL! Hope you enjoy it bud


----------



## aa only (Aug 1, 2012)

A very excellent review. I am replying because I just purchased an ld41. I would like to add my own observations.

To start with I am new to quality flashlights. This being my first one. I wanted a aa flashlight so if there ever was an extended power failure I would always have extra batteries available. I selected the LD41 due to its very high turbo output and its excellent runtime. For a four aa battery light it last more than double a two aa battery light at the same output. I wanted a light with a strobe for a defensive feature and 520 Lumens would offer a very bright strobe if I ever required it.

My observations in regards to this light...in addition to the ones given in the review are:

One: it is very comfortable to hold. I do have extra large hands so this may contribute to it being so easy to grasp. But I think any size hand should be able to grip it

Two: The strobe is fairly easy to activate. With the flashlight on any light output one holds the mode button for about 1 second for strobe to start. This seems as easy as any of this type of light can work for strobe, but I wish one could enter strobe from the off position by simply holding the mode button for this second. I am concerned that if I ever need stobe in an emergency having the flashlight on in the first place will give away my position.

Three: Unlike this review my light is not stable in a tail stand. It can do it but my on/off button extends about 1 1/2 mm beyond the tail so it does wobble. With the light on this button only extends about 1/2 to 1mm due to it being pressed in, but the light still wobbles some. This light can tail stand but it may fall over. It is possible that with use the on/off button boot will soften or flatten out to make this light stable.

Overall, this was the best review I have seen on a flashlight. I wish I had seen it prior to ordering mine. But it would have just reassured me that this is the right light for my use. If you are looking for an aa battery flashlight that has a lot of power instead of being a smaller two or one battery light, you cannot go wrong with this one. I purchased my flashlight from the fenix-light.com store. Their package deal with a charger and batteries is great.


----------



## Jida (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been busy so I just got out last night on a walk to test out the LD41. During the walk I have 5 different spots where there are no city lights and I tend to light them up with whatever I am carrying. Previously I have walked with a Nitecore D10, a Surefire E2Dl and a Quark Preon 2AA. With the LD41, on every mode, it is better on a walk than the others in every way except for its weight/bulk. The E2Dl out throws it with a tighter hotspot however it is more of a perception thing than 'reality'. You see this hot spot and assume it is brighter but in reality the LD41 is throwing the same amount of usable light but in just a bigger area.

On low/medium/high the light works extremely well. Even on low you can get items mildly illuminated at a decent range, on medium it has the same sort of use as the D10 and on high it is somewhat of a mix between the D10 and the E2Dl.

On turbo the light really starts to pull away from these other lights. In the 'medium' range (25-50 yards) it lights up almost everything to comfortably take in your whole range of vision. To really appreciate it you need an area with no lights about 30+ yards wide and 50+ yards long with bushes/trees in it. It goes from being completely dark to completely visible.

This is my first light of this kind and I am sure that other big lights (like the TK40) give off a similar beam pattern. This LD41 though with 4AAs and relatively small package is a real winner.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 2, 2012)

aa only said:


> A very excellent review. I am replying because I just purchased an ld41. I would like to add my own observations.
> 
> To start with I am new to quality flashlights. This being my first one. I wanted a aa flashlight so if there ever was an extended power failure I would always have extra batteries available. I selected the LD41 due to its very high turbo output and its excellent runtime. For a four aa battery light it last more than double a two aa battery light at the same output. I wanted a light with a strobe for a defensive feature and 520 Lumens would offer a very bright strobe if I ever required it.
> 
> ...



Hey AA only,

Thank you for sharing your impressions with us, I appreciate it

I found your first two points very true. However, on the third, I was surprised to read what you wrote. Supposedly, I don't think there is any reason why some LD41 can tail stand and others cannot. Having the light in my hand, I can see the tail boot does in fact, protrude a little bit when tail standing it. I've never noticed that until I read your post 

My apologies everyone, during testing, the light didn't show signs of "wobbliness". But regardless, on your light, does the tail boot really protrude that much to make it unstable? Maybe you have the lanyard on? With the lanyard, mine can still tail stand, but it does get slightly off balance

Thanks for the kind words, it's a pleasure helping people out

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jida said:


> I have been busy so I just got out last night on a walk to test out the LD41. During the walk I have 5 different spots where there are no city lights and I tend to light them up with whatever I am carrying. Previously I have walked with a Nitecore D10, a Surefire E2Dl and a Quark Preon 2AA. With the LD41, on every mode, it is better on a walk than the others in every way except for its weight/bulk. The E2Dl out throws it with a tighter hotspot however it is more of a perception thing than 'reality'. You see this hot spot and assume it is brighter but in reality the LD41 is throwing the same amount of usable light but in just a bigger area.
> 
> On low/medium/high the light works extremely well. Even on low you can get items mildly illuminated at a decent range, on medium it has the same sort of use as the D10 and on high it is somewhat of a mix between the D10 and the E2Dl.
> 
> ...



Thank you as well Jida for sharing with us your findings

It is a sweet light, cheers


----------



## aa only (Aug 2, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Hey AA only,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your impressions with us, I appreciate it
> 
> ...



In reply, even without the lanyard the light wobbles when tail standing. In fact a lanyard helps a little since it attaches to the opposite end of the tail. thus raising its end slightly. My light does tailstand, but just not firmly due to the on off button protruding. I removed the battery pack and reinstalled it to see if it changed anything, but it didn't. I can only think it is a matter of production and how the on off button is installed.


----------



## bluebonnet (Aug 2, 2012)

The lines of the LD41 remind me of a lot of the Eveready Double Barrel...still a very handsome light in my opinion. Thanks very much for the nice review and good luck with your new purchase. I decided to order one from Bright Guy after I saw your photos. Thanks again.


----------



## braddy (Aug 2, 2012)

Jida that was a good review, thanks.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 2, 2012)

bluebonnet said:


> The lines of the LD41 remind me of a lot of the Eveready Double Barrel...still a very handsome light in my opinion. Thanks very much for the nice review and good luck with your new purchase. I decided to order one from Bright Guy after I saw your photos. Thanks again.



Hey bluebonnet, 

Your very welcome as always, anytime. If you ever have a question, I will always be eager to help you out

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 2, 2012)

braddy said:


> Jida that was a good review, thanks.



Agreed.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 3, 2012)

By any chance . . . .

Could you possibly post a photo of this new flashlight
next to the old Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon ?

That would be *really* interesting !


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 3, 2012)

Burgess said:


> By any chance . . . .
> 
> Could you possibly post a photo of this new flashlight
> next to the old Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon ?
> ...



Hey Burgess,

If you're asking me, I would really love to and help you, but unfortunately, I don't have a streamlight. Sorry again

Cheers


----------



## Burgess (Aug 3, 2012)

I understand.

Actually -- i was asking *anybody* !

(wink)

BTW --

Wonder if there will be a* Neutral-White version *of this soon.

Kinda' been* spoiled* by N-W tint, and really don't wanna' purchase any more Cool-Whites.

:candle:
_


----------



## bluebonnet (Aug 4, 2012)

I have Energizer L91 primaries installed in my LD41 and it appears to function properly in all modes. I went with lithium primaries because my LD41 will be stored mostly for emergency use. 

Also, aa only stated in post #50 that "my light is not stable in a tail stand." Mine wobbles too...and for the same reason aa only cited. Switching out the rubber switch-boot with the supplied spare did not solve the issue. I don't remember Fenix advertising that their LD41 will tail-stand, but mine certianly could...if the on/off/mode switch-boot didn't protrude quite so much. 

The beam produced by my LD41 is so much better than what it replaced...my discontinued 6-AA Eveready D820 (series-in-parallel) Double Barrel that produces only 60 lumes from its Xenon lamp in an unfocused mess. This is my first Fenix flashlight.


----------



## igoman (Aug 5, 2012)

Why does the Ld41(5lumens-160h) have such lower runtime on low compared to the Ld40(4lumens-245h) on the Fenix website?


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Aug 5, 2012)

igoman said:


> Why does the Ld41(5lumens-160h) have such lower runtime on low compared to the Ld40(4lumens-245h) on the Fenix website?



XP-G is more efficient than XM-L at lower levels.

For example, compare the Quark AAx2 XP-G vs. the Quark "X" AAx2 XM-L, and you'll see a _huge _difference in favor of the XP-G at the lower levels.


----------



## igoman (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you, didn't know that. I just ordered the ligth. I hope I like it as I like the LD40.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 5, 2012)

Burgess said:


> I understand.
> 
> Actually -- i was asking *anybody* !
> 
> ...



I totally know how you feel, I like NW myself, yet, I only have my TK20 however, it's strange, because there are many that like it and dislike it at the same time LOL. I remember a thread back then of best and worst purchases, and many said they hated the TK20 and many said they loved the TK20

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 5, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> XP-G is more efficient than XM-L at lower levels.
> 
> For example, compare the Quark AAx2 XP-G vs. the Quark "X" AAx2 XM-L, and you'll see a _huge _difference in favor of the XP-G at the lower levels.



Thanks a lot for that explanation UC


----------



## cindy0212 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like NW as well.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 6, 2012)

cindy0212 said:


> I like NW as well.



Cool, and welcome to CPF!

Cheers


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 6, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Cool, and welcome to CPF!
> 
> Cheers



Didn't you mean: Neutral, and welcome to CPF? 

Yes, welcome *cindy0212!*


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 6, 2012)

LOL...


----------



## lwknight (Aug 6, 2012)

WEll,,, I got my LD41 in today. Its a little larger than I expected. It has a soft even hot spot with a nice color on high.
Still like the XML T-6 TK41 the color looks angry on low settings. That don't bother me and its not really noticeable outdoors.

Brightness is visually about equal to my BC-25 650 lumens except for a slightly larger hot spot. All in all , I like it pretty good.

Oh , yea btw the blinky modes are hidden so I like that too.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 6, 2012)

lwknight said:


> WEll,,, I got my LD41 in today. Its a little larger than I expected. It has a soft even hot spot with a nice color on high.
> Still like the XML T-6 TK41 the color looks angry on low settings. That don't bother me and its not really noticeable outdoors.
> 
> Brightness is visually about equal to my BC-25 650 lumens except for a slightly larger hot spot. All in all , I like it pretty good.
> ...



Glad you liked it, and thanks for sharing

Cheers


----------



## Drift Monkey (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice review...I've be researching all the 4AA options and this one looks like it takes the cake. I considered the PA40 a while back, but I didn't like the UI. Glad to see Fenix's UI paired with a AA XML.


----------



## LightCrazy (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the great reviews. I will be looking forward to see how you like the light after having it a while, and also some outside beamshots.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys

I'm actually moving possibly in a few weeks, here where I live, it's virtually impossible to either get a good dark place without people So I'll update you guys in a few days, and I'll try and get outdoor shots soon


----------



## Drift Monkey (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually took my LD41 night fishing for the first time last Friday after receiving it last week. It performed great, way above my expectations. The guys fishing the same spot were blown away by the brightness and kept saying, "we shoulda got one of THOSE man!"


----------



## ntg (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet review...I liked what it is after your review and another, but couldn't justify the $$ right now. I did get in on this sweet deal in the mail Saturday and I'm happy w/ my PA40 (can't find it at $54 anywhere else): http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160#ht_2952wt_1190


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 20, 2012)

Drift Monkey said:


> Actually took my LD41 night fishing for the first time last Friday after receiving it last week. It performed great, way above my expectations. The guys fishing the same spot were blown away by the brightness and kept saying, "we shoulda got one of THOSE man!"



LOL! Glad you liked it That's kind of what people's faces tell me when I use it too

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 20, 2012)

ntg said:


> Sweet review...I liked what it is after your review and another, but couldn't justify the $$ right now. I did get in on this sweet deal in the mail Saturday and I'm happy w/ my PA40 (can't find it at $54 anywhere else): http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160#ht_2952wt_1190



Thank you, and well, that was a good deal you got

Cheers


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Aug 25, 2012)

I finally received my ld41. While i love it, i was a bit disappointed in a few minor things. Yes, they are minor, but it still bothered me. Firstly, my LED is not centered (my jetbeam pa40 was perfect). Secondly, The springs in the battery holder on one side was bent so everytime the batteries were inserted, the spring compressed awkwardly and wasn't making full contact with the battery butt (will this cause longterm problems?). Thirdly, the amount of pressure required to activate the momentary was close to when it fully clicked on. Fourthly (though i may have just gotten a bad one) came with the outer anodizing chipped in one corner.

Asides, from these minor things, the light is very good. I like the UI more than the PA40. It can tailstand. It's shorter (though by only a couple of hairs). It's brighter (at least i feel that). All in all, for the price, it was a good buy.


----------



## braddy (Aug 26, 2012)

That was a useful review, thanks, I am very interested in the light, so every bit of information helps.


----------



## Jida (Aug 26, 2012)

*InquisitiveInquirer*, it sounds like you got a bad one or possibly one that was demo'd/played with beforehand. The (2) I got were both in excellent shape and had no issues I could find. Now those (2) may be the aberrational specimens while yours is the norm however I doubt it 

Contact the seller or Fenix themselves and tell them what you are experiencing and I am sure that it will be taken care of.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Aug 27, 2012)

Jida said:


> *InquisitiveInquirer*, it sounds like you got a bad one or possibly one that was demo'd/played with beforehand. The (2) I got were both in excellent shape and had no issues I could find. Now those (2) may be the aberrational specimens while yours is the norm however I doubt it
> 
> Contact the seller or Fenix themselves and tell them what you are experiencing and I am sure that it will be taken care of.



Well, i can live with the chip in anodizing and the off-centered led, but i'm just curious if the bent spring will brake in the long run as it's being compressed awkwardly when the batteries are in there. I'd send it back for repairs, but i'd have to absorb the shipping cost to hong kong or china, which i think would be expensive...


----------



## Yogazoo (Aug 27, 2012)

After searching high and low for a solution I made a diffuser for the LD41 from a $1 bottle of juice sold at most mini-marts/grocery stores. After a tiny bit of shaving around the inside of the bottle's neck it fits the LD41 perfectly!! The narrow part of the bottle grabs a lot of light and sends it outward. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## lwknight (Aug 27, 2012)

I doubt that the spring will break but I can see the annoyance of having to fiddle with lining everything up just so-so.


----------



## xlight (Aug 29, 2012)

Yogazoo said:


> After searching high and low for a solution I made a diffuser for the LD41 from a $1 bottle of juice sold at most mini-marts/grocery stores. After a tiny bit of shaving around the inside of the bottle's neck it fits the LD41 perfectly!! The narrow part of the bottle grabs a lot of light and sends it outward. Necessity is the mother of invention.


Genius.


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yogazoo said:


> After searching high and low for a solution I made a diffuser for the LD41 from a $1 bottle of juice sold at most mini-marts/grocery stores. After a tiny bit of shaving around the inside of the bottle's neck it fits the LD41 perfectly!! The narrow part of the bottle grabs a lot of light and sends it outward. Necessity is the mother of invention.



You're one smart guy man


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 30, 2012)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I finally received my ld41. While i love it, i was a bit disappointed in a few minor things. Yes, they are minor, but it still bothered me. Firstly, my LED is not centered (my jetbeam pa40 was perfect). Secondly, The springs in the battery holder on one side was bent so everytime the batteries were inserted, the spring compressed awkwardly and wasn't making full contact with the battery butt (will this cause longterm problems?). Thirdly, the amount of pressure required to activate the momentary was close to when it fully clicked on. Fourthly (though i may have just gotten a bad one) came with the outer anodizing chipped in one corner.
> 
> Asides, from these minor things, the light is very good. I like the UI more than the PA40. It can tailstand. It's shorter (though by only a couple of hairs). It's brighter (at least i feel that). All in all, for the price, it was a good buy.



Wow man, I'm sorry you weren't completely satisfied, especially seeing you're a really knowledgable person here.

Here is to hoping things work out


----------



## Nerve (Sep 18, 2012)

firelord777 said:


>


 This is the third sample with crooked mounted LED which I saw. Two of them I held in my hands, and it gets me a lot of money. Is that chronic for LD41? Or is it a completing of sales prototypes as normal torchs?


----------



## lwknight (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess I was lucky that I got a good one.
This really bites!
What gives Mr. Q.C.?


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 18, 2012)

Nerve said:


> This is the third sample with crooked mounted LED which I saw. Two of them I held in my hands, and it gets me a lot of money. Is that chronic for LD41? Or is it a completing of sales prototypes as normal torchs?



FWIW, I have had no problems in 8 copies of the LD41 that passed thru my hands. I kept 2 of them. However, although none of us have the Fenix RMA stats, in the last year or so, I had 4 Fenix lights (different models although 2 of them were TK-41s) with off-center LEDs All of them were returned and accepted as defective. 

IOW, A purchaser needs to purchase from a dealer that will accept rejected lights because no production and QC process can deliver a light with no defects at a price that we would pay. In another thread, an SR-90 was reported as defective upon receipt. Any company can produce and deliver a defective light! The key is post-sales customer service!

in a similar vein of thought, once upon a time, I ordered a 7 decade Fluke voltage standard w/ built-in null voltmeter, accurate down to 1 microvolt. At null, no current was drawn from the DUT (Device Under Test). There were 2 models. One was at least 3x the cost of the other. I asked the salesman what the real difference was. He said "9 months of documented testing". 'nuff said.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Sep 18, 2012)

I too have had a few LD41's pass through my hands, and none of them had issued with emitter centering. Like the above poster said, just purchase from a reputable dealer and you'll be covered in the event that something's wrong.


----------



## civic77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Firelord777, thanks for the great review and tons of pictures you posted. The spill comparator (flashlight on the ground aimed at the wall with a piece of paper as a reference) is a great idea and very useful. Would love to see that used more widely in flashlight reviews. I may have to pick this up, I need to add a high quality aa flashlight to my collection. I have the Fenix TK35 and I actually really like the shape and dual buttons, this would compliment it quite nicely.


----------



## Jida (Sep 20, 2012)

So I have had the lights for about 6+ weeks and they are all still on the same original Eneloops. I walk with my light every night and use it for 10 - 30 second (some low level 5 min runs) bursts about 5-6 times per walk. This is mostly all on Turbo with a few downgrades to the lower levels for longer periods of time. What I am finding is that the light is plain useful at night time within or close to 75 yards.

As an example, the streetlamp in front of my home is out right now. As you walk up there is about a 100 yard area that is pretty dark on the street. When you switch on the light in Turbo the effects are impressive. Coming up to my home, from the street (about 20 yards away) you can light up about 75% of the house at any given time. This is due to the spread and evenness of the beam. This is useful since it is easy to see what you are targeting at and just about everything else within range around it.

Showed the light to an LE buddy of mine and he wants to get one due to the oppressive light wall it puts out in a medium form factor.

The more I carry the light the more I like it.

Only 1 small nit, the push button to turn it on is very stiff. I have large strong hands and fingers, if I try to use more of the flat portion of the tip of my thumb I can use momentary but trying to click it on is a monumental effort. If I use the tip of my thumb then it is not an issue at all. I think it is because of the angle you hit the switch at and it gets bound up/friction.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 21, 2012)

not sure if anyone noticed, but REI is now carrying the LD41 - online sale only. Just as interesting is that REI carries several lights from the Fenix and Surefire line, not just Maglite and Inova, including the TK35. The prices seem to be competitive, so the REI rebate could make quite a difference in the end price - if you can wait for the annual rebates to be issued.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 21, 2012)

Yesterday I received LD41. Short impression: the shape of the handle provides very nice hold. It's as well throwier and brighter than my Jetbeam PA40W, but according to ceiling bounce lux test it's not as bright as my Surefire P2X Fury, despite higher claimed lumens(yes, we know the Surefire lumens...). The tint is very cool but still acceptable. 
Because Jetbeam PA40W is a very similar competitor I would say(have no experience of the cool option): for shorter distance PA40 is better, also the tint is more comfortable. 
LD41 has low-mid-high-turbo order, which is better than the highest mode first of PA40, in my opinion. 
LD41 is a powerful 4AA light and the only serious drawback I(instantly) can find is that while the design of the tailcap is like made for a perfect tailstanding the button protrudes (even when the light is on). It's still tailstandable, but wobbly. Why in the world Fenix makes such a miss? However, I think this is a great light!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what the LD41's head weighs?


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 27, 2012)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Does anyone know what the LD41's head weighs?



According to my electronical kitchen scales: 70g/0,154Ibs


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Oct 3, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> According to my electronical kitchen scales: 70g/0,154Ibs



Thanks for that--I appreciate it!


----------



## the candle (Oct 4, 2012)

I heart from the baton s65 the after a few min it drops over 200 on max. Does the ld41 drops a lot of lumens after a few min?... Great review... Thank-you


----------



## cableguy (Oct 7, 2012)

enjoyed your review. problem is, now I want one.


----------



## rcolson29 (Oct 8, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Yesterday I received LD41. Short impression: the shape of the handle provides very nice hold. It's as well throwier and brighter than my Jetbeam PA40W, but according to ceiling bounce lux test it's not as bright as my Surefire P2X Fury, despite higher claimed lumens(yes, we know the Surefire lumens...). The tint is very cool but still acceptable.
> Because Jetbeam PA40W is a very similar competitor I would say(have no experience of the cool option): for shorter distance PA40 is better, also the tint is more comfortable.
> LD41 has low-mid-high-turbo order, which is better than the highest mode first of PA40, in my opinion.
> LD41 is a powerful 4AA light and the only serious drawback I(instantly) can find is that while the design of the tailcap is like made for a perfect tailstanding the button protrudes (even when the light is on). It's still tailstandable, but wobbly. Why in the world Fenix makes such a miss? However, I think this is a great light!



Swedpat, I'm a newbie to the forum and have found all of the member posts very informative. I am looking at either the Jetbeam PA40 or Fenix LD41 as my packable hunting light. The main purpose of this light will be tracking / looking for a blood trail in the dark in addition to general purpose use. Since tracking involves looking at objects 4 - 10 ft away which of the two lights would light fill the area the best while not being harsh on the eyes? Btw - currently if I have an intense tracking job I need to go back to my vehicle and retrieve my 6 D Mag Lite :sick2:. Having a good light with me will be a refreshing change.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 8, 2012)

rcolson29 said:


> Swedpat, I'm a newbie to the forum and have found all of the member posts very informative. I am looking at either the Jetbeam PA40 or Fenix LD41 as my packable hunting light. The main purpose of this light will be tracking / looking for a blood trail in the dark in addition to general purpose use. Since tracking involves looking at objects 4 - 10 ft away which of the two lights would light fill the area the best while not being harsh on the eyes? Btw - currently if I have an intense tracking job I need to go back to my vehicle and retrieve my 6 D Mag Lite :sick2:. Having a good light with me will be a refreshing change.



Hi rcolson29,

If we are talking about not being harsh on the eyes I would undoubtly say PA40. Not the same intensity of hotspot but filling up a larger area in a more pleasant way. But about the visibility of blood in darkness I am not sure. Some other hunter here may comment this issue. 
I have the neutral PA40 and the hotspot is white but not cool, while my LD41 is very cool. Don't know how the cool PA40 compares in this case, however.

Regards, and: :welcome:


----------



## rcolson29 (Oct 8, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Hi rcolson29,
> 
> If we are talking about not being harsh on the eyes I would undoubtly say PA40. Not the same intensity of hotspot but filling up a larger area in a more pleasant way. But about the visibility of blood in darkness I am not sure. Some other hunter here may comment this issue.
> I have the neutral PA40 and the hotspot is white but not cool, while my LD41 is very cool. Don't know how the cool PA40 compares in this case, however.



Thanks Swedpat. Also, good point about the neutral -vs- cool; I'll ask for some input from hunters in another post.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 11, 2012)

rcolson29 said:


> Thanks Swedpat. Also, good point about the neutral -vs- cool; I'll ask for some input from hunters in another post.



Any news?


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 14, 2012)

This is definitely one of the light that I must have. Bright and using readily available AA. I usually keeps a 2AA flashlight with primary L91 lithium for emergency use. But recently Sanyo release an upgraded 1800 cycle version of their Eneloop battery that keeps 90% charge after one year & 70% after 5 years. Makes a good combination for an emergency light since primary lithium is a bit expensive here.

I wish there are more 4AA lights from other manufacturers.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 14, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> This is definitely one of the light that I must have. Bright and using readily available AA. I usually keeps a 2AA flashlight with primary L91 lithium for emergency use. But recently Sanyo release an upgraded 1800 cycle version of their Eneloop battery that keeps 90% charge after one year & 70% after 5 years. Makes a good combination for an emergency light since primary lithium is a bit expensive here.
> 
> I wish there are more 4AA lights from other manufacturers.



I agree 110%


----------



## papageorgio (Oct 14, 2012)

Do any of the members on this thread own the LD41 and a Quark AA2 Turbo? I'm curious on how they compare? I love the throw on my Quark, but would like something with a little more flood while not sacrificing the throw. Would this be a logical choice? I'm also considering the Olight S65.. (The Size doesnt really matter to me,I just want it to be AA Cell)


----------



## regulation (Oct 15, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> But recently Sanyo release an upgraded 1800 cycle version of their Eneloop battery that keeps 90% charge after one year & 70% after 5 years .



Wow, gotta check this out!


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 15, 2012)

regulation said:


> Wow, gotta check this out!



Save you the trouble.......here goes.......


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 15, 2012)

And here.....(sorry, I can't seem to post two pictures in one post)


----------



## regulation (Oct 15, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> Save you the trouble.......here goes.......


Thanks for the info.
Just wonder how many flashlights would I change in five years


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 17, 2012)

regulation said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Just wonder how many flashlights would I change in five years



Haha, so true!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Oct 26, 2012)

Just a quick update to a problem i had with the LD41 battery holder. I emailed fenix and told them about my bent spring and they sent me a new one without any hassle. Excellent service.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 26, 2012)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Just a quick update to a problem i had with the LD41 battery holder. I emailed fenix and told them about my bent spring and they sent me a new one without any hassle. Excellent service.



That's great news

Cheers


----------



## Hellz (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the review, it was really helpful while I was researching. My LD41 arrived yesterday and I'm really pleased! 

I was surprised how comfortable it is to hold, it just doesn't look like it should be. Beam pattern is great too, and all the modes are usefully spaced, I'm chuffed to bits with it. 

Thanks again,
Patrick


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hellz said:


> Thanks for the review, it was really helpful while I was researching. My LD41 arrived yesterday and I'm really pleased!
> 
> I was surprised how comfortable it is to hold, it just doesn't look like it should be. Beam pattern is great too, and all the modes are usefully spaced, I'm chuffed to bits with it.
> 
> ...



Hello Patrick,

I'm extremely glad you liked the flashlight, and I am honored to know I helped you It is a great light,

Cheers, Alain


----------



## Verndog (Nov 12, 2012)

Dang....kinda wish I didn't find this place. Have the E25 on order (added to E11, E21, HL21) and now I'm pretty sure joining here just cost me $76.00 for a LD41.


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 12, 2012)

Verndog said:


> Dang....kinda wish I didn't find this place. Have the E25 on order (added to E11, E21, HL21) and now I'm pretty sure joining here just cost me $76.00 for a LD41.



Haha, yeah, that happens


----------



## Verndog (Nov 12, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Haha, yeah, that happens



Hats off to you on the review. That is one of the more thorough reviews I've seen on any board, and I've been to quite a few. I know first hand the time it takes to assemble all those pics, caption them, and add all the details people look for. 

Thanks for taking the time...I literally have no questions left before pulling the string on this light...that says a lot as I'm very detail oriented.


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 13, 2012)

Verndog said:


> Hats off to you on the review. That is one of the more thorough reviews I've seen on any board, and I've been to quite a few. I know first hand the time it takes to assemble all those pics, caption them, and add all the details people look for.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time...I literally have no questions left before pulling the string on this light...that says a lot as I'm very detail oriented.



Wow, thank you for the kind words, you are very welcome. Doing reviews is like a double edged sword, somethings are fun, others...not so much I also posted Spanish and Italian review of this light, and I always try my best to leave no one any doubts. 

Once again, thank you for your much appreciated compliments and if you ever have any questions, I am always available,

Alain


----------



## Verndog (Nov 14, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> ...Once again, thank you for your much appreciated compliments and if you ever have any questions, I am always available,
> 
> Alain



I don't right now but possibly tomorrow after I open up and test my new LD41 I may.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 14, 2012)

*Score!!!

*The brown truck showed up with the new LD41 today. Very pleased with this light, size, fit, brightness spacing, ease of operation and mega throw on turbo make this a truly versatile tool. I like the interface and the hidden strobe I'll likely never use also.
2 small things I noticed that could be better IMO are 1) the lanyard gromet is oversized and doesn't feel right if you grip under the hand, leave it outside and no problem, 2) I can only power on / off with the flashlight one direction with full grip because the power spring being heavy and if it's on the close side of my thumb the leverage point is wrong and I push at an angle making it real rough (and not good for the switch). Work around on that, I put a name label on the slot in flat on the side toward fingers so I can quickly see which way to grip when I grab it. Those are very minor though...all and all I'm loving it!

Another great light from Fenix. Also got the E25, and I like that even more then the E21 with the new side switch, brighter high, improved runtime, and smaller light...that's for another thread though.


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 19, 2012)

Verndog said:


> *Score!!!
> 
> *The brown truck showed up with the new LD41 today. Very pleased with this light, size, fit, brightness spacing, ease of operation and mega throw on turbo make this a truly versatile tool. I like the interface and the hidden strobe I'll likely never use also.
> 2 small things I noticed that could be better IMO are 1) the lanyard gromet is oversized and doesn't feel right if you grip under the hand, leave it outside and no problem, 2) I can only power on / off with the flashlight one direction with full grip because the power spring being heavy and if it's on the close side of my thumb the leverage point is wrong and I push at an angle making it real rough (and not good for the switch). Work around on that, I put a name label on the slot in flat on the side toward fingers so I can quickly see which way to grip when I grab it. Those are very minor though...all and all I'm loving it!
> ...



That's awesome man! I love your innovative solutions for the small issues, good thinking!

Any questions, I'm here always


----------



## steveg270 (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys i am new here and kinda new to good lights in general. i have an old Rexlight 2.0 I use as an edc. I decided after the disaster Hurricane Sandy that I needed a bigger strong light to have in the house. After a bit of research (this great review included ) I decided on the Fenix LD41. All I can say is WOW this flashlight is incredible. I really love it. It is very powerful and feels great in my hand. The quality seems really really good and I plan to use it often (hopefully not during another hurricane) Anyway I just wanted to give it a thumbs up from an amateur light guy but from a guy who appreciates nice things at a good value. Thanks for great review.


----------



## regulation (Nov 21, 2012)

steveg270 said:


> Guys i am new here and kinda new to good lights in general. i have an old Rexlight 2.0 I use as an edc. I decided after the disaster Hurricane Sandy that I needed a bigger strong light to have in the house. After a bit of research (this great review included ) I decided on the Fenix LD41. All I can say is WOW this flashlight is incredible. I really love it. It is very powerful and feels great in my hand. The quality seems really really good and I plan to use it often (hopefully not during another hurricane) Anyway I just wanted to give it a thumbs up from an amateur light guy but from a guy who appreciates nice things at a good value. Thanks for great review.


Welcome to CPF! I believe Fenix is a good start and choice for you when looking for a good light. But just don't indulge yourself too much time on this site, otherwise you would just thinking about getting more.:laughing:


----------



## Verndog (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome Steve, you picked out a great light for household use. Had mine about a week and guess what happened this morning...POWER OUTAGE! Put the LD41 on high, stood on my desk in the master b/room, and that baby lit my room far better then any of my lanterns! Of all my lights, it's already become my favorite around the house, for on the go I find my smaller lights more handy but that can come later if you decide you need something good to carry.


----------



## steveg270 (Nov 21, 2012)

regulation said:


> Welcome to CPF! I believe Fenix is a good start and choice for you when looking for a good light. But just don't indulge yourself too much time on this site, otherwise you would just thinking about getting more.:laughing:


LOL I could think of worse things to do... Thanks


----------



## steveg270 (Nov 21, 2012)

Verndog said:


> Welcome Steve, you picked out a great light for household use. Had mine about a week and guess what happened this morning...POWER OUTAGE! Put the LD41 on high, stood on my desk in the master b/room, and that baby lit my room far better then any of my lanterns! Of all my lights, it's already become my favorite around the house, for on the go I find my smaller lights more handy but that can come later if you decide you need something good to carry.



Thanks I have an old rexlight 2.0 that I do carry and its pretty good, but I will be looking for a new better light down the road a bit. I certainly will look on CPF for the best reviews. Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## FireWire (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi my first post . . 
I have an LD41 and Led Lenser P7

I am having great problems with finding a bike mount for the LD41. Can some one help me. I have ordered a TwoFish Cycleblock but its up to C cell battery size. I'll see if it fits the LD41 but the LED LENSER P7 will fit if LD41 doesn't. 

The bike mount by Fenix in the pic will go up to 28mm approx.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Ps if your still picking a torch: i prefer the LD41 for everything outside. My led lenser P7 is more an indoor as it gives a uniform light that you can read with or see inside a tent with.





UpstandingCitizen said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible to use the LD41 as a bike light?
> 
> It looks like the diameter is 40mm (and the shape of the body is not round), which means that it might be too large for the Fenix AF02 flashlight mount:
> 
> ...


----------



## FireWire (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you know of a bike light mount that can go up to 40mm torch diameter or works with the LD41?


----------



## regulation (Feb 3, 2013)

I am afraid you have to DIY one yourself.


----------



## FireWire (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi
My friends TwoFish Cycleblock fits and ill try it sometime.

so this is the type of holder or mount we need. 



regulation said:


> I am afraid you have to DIY one yourself.


----------



## FireWire (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi 

I tried the TwoFish Cycleblock. It works!

to help just a bit, put the tape that goes on a tennis racket handel on the handle bar first. 

This TwoFish Cycleblock works!!

so this is the type of holder or mount we need.


----------



## steveg270 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just an FYI for owners of this light. I had been looking for a few months for a diffuser for this light. I decided to make a post on CPF asking for help. As always you guys came to my defense and I was told that Fasttech.com sells one for less then $2.00 that fits 39-43mm head (so they claim ) the LD41 is 40mm. I ordered it and hope it fits good. I have not gotten it yet . Anyway just thought I would mention it because they are hard to find in that size.


----------



## FireWire (Feb 13, 2013)

That's very helpful thank you. 


If I want to make my LD41 into a red rear bike light. Can I use a red filter? Or will the range of LED light be to narrow a range to be to narrow. In short will it just change the light to pink instead of red?


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 13, 2013)

FireWire said:


> That's very helpful thank you.
> 
> 
> If I want to make my LD41 into a red rear bike light. Can I use a red filter? Or will the range of LED light be to narrow a range to be to narrow. In short will it just change the light to pink instead of red?



I think with a red filter it will be just fine


----------



## Verndog (Feb 13, 2013)

FireWire said:


> That's very helpful thank you.
> 
> 
> If I want to make my LD41 into a red rear bike light. Can I use a red filter? Or will the range of LED light be to narrow a range to be to narrow. In short will it just change the light to pink instead of red?



Question....why in the world would you want a $76.00 bicycle tail light when they sell catseyes for around $12.00??


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 13, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Question....why in the world would you want a $76.00 bicycle tail light when they sell catseyes for around $12.00??



Maybe he is just really affluent...


----------



## FireWire (Feb 14, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Maybe he is just really affluent...



yes thats totally correct. i have one for the front and one on the back. the back one last 20 hours in 80lm mode and thats great as it means 20 days of uses. 

tell me something people, are you having slight trouble removing the batteries from one side of the battery carrier. perhaps ur having problems getting all 4 of the AA batteries out every time ? What are your techniques for getting them out?

i use uniross 2700mAh AA and they last ages


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 14, 2013)

FireWire said:


> yes thats totally correct. i have one for the front and one on the back. the back one last 20 hours in 80lm mode and thats great as it means 20 days of uses.
> 
> tell me something people, are you having slight trouble removing the batteries from one side of the battery carrier. perhaps ur having problems getting all 4 of the AA batteries out every time ? What are your techniques for getting them out?
> 
> i use uniross 2700mAh AA and they last ages



It is harder to replace batteries than my TK41, I just use my good ol nails


----------



## FireWire (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha
I'm very well groomed. Also I was in the rain and had my has wet. After drying them my fingers still kept slipping. Haha Any tool or something you can recommend with your more advanced knowledge ? Thanx


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 14, 2013)

FireWire said:


> Haha
> I'm very well groomed. Also I was in the rain and had my has wet. After drying them my fingers still kept slipping. Haha Any tool or something you can recommend with your more advanced knowledge ? Thanx



Haha! I see the problem then

It's not that I keep my nails unchecked and unruly, I just keep them short but not crazy short, so it's not without struggle haha

When I recently cut them, I use anything from the wing of a fighter jet plane toy to a real flat head screwdriver. I find it almost superhuman to replace batteries without anything but your fingers.

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe you can try to carry a small item that you can clip onto your keychain or something?


----------



## FireWire (Feb 14, 2013)

You know what, I have this idea you gave me. You remember in some radios they have a thin material strip under the battery. Then you pull the material and the battery pops out. I'll do that haha thank you buddy.


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 14, 2013)

FireWire said:


> You know what, I have this idea you gave me. You remember in some radios they have a thin material strip under the battery. Then you pull the material and the battery pops out. I'll do that haha thank you buddy.



Oh yeah, I just remembered that, that's an awesome idea,

Let me know how it goes,

Cheers


----------



## FireWire (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi
it works! Make sure to use Sellotape. 3 layers of it and of regular width. This is for each side of the battery carrier where the AAs fit in. Cut them short but see first as too short and it won't work. If its a bit too long then the battery carrier won't slide in well. Once cut to the right length just keep them there when changing batteries and fold over the extras so the battery carrier slides in easily each time. 

fenix if your reading please make your battery carrier like a double barrel or double tube version of your 2 AA torches. Plus give it a bit more internal width so high capacity rechargeables fit easily. 

I find it tricky to change these batteries in the rain when searching for people or just simply cycling. 

This technique that me and firelord777 came up with, will save me and other ppl lots if problems. 

We shall call this technique "Well groomed" lol


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 15, 2013)

FireWire said:


> Hi
> it works! Make sure to use Sellotape. 3 layers of it and of regular width. This is for each side of the battery carrier where the AAs fit in. Cut them short but see first as too short and it won't work. If its a bit too long then the battery carrier won't slide in well. Once cut to the right length just keep them there when changing batteries and fold over the extras so the battery carrier slides in easily each time.
> 
> fenix if your reading please make your battery carrier like a double barrel or double tube version of your 2 AA torches. Plus give it a bit more internal width so high capacity rechargeables fit easily.
> ...



Awesome man! I'm digging the name

But yeah, I would prefer Fenix make these lights without any carriers, what happens when you break them for some reason?

Cheers


----------



## FireWire (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi 

Haha true. I found on MY FENIX it has a battery carrier for $10 approx. looks like a good site. Do you know of it ?


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 15, 2013)

FireWire said:


> Hi
> 
> Haha true. I found on MY FENIX it has a battery carrier for $10 approx. looks like a good site. Do you know of it ?



Nope, I've never heard of such a place, I'm going to check it out


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 15, 2013)

They seem legit, but they are in the UK. The battery carriers all look genuine, 

Thanks for the info, I never knew we could buy extra battery carriers or even switches!

Cheers


----------



## FireWire (Feb 15, 2013)

Your welcome buddy. 

Switches you say? Is that the one attached to the carrier or separately to it. Perhaps another fenix torch?


----------



## Bumble (Feb 15, 2013)

"my fenix " has the same physical address as "ledfiretorches" in the uk... they are a legit seller  dont forget your cpf discount code


----------



## firelord777 (Feb 15, 2013)

FireWire said:


> Your welcome buddy.
> 
> Switches you say? Is that the one attached to the carrier or separately to it. Perhaps another fenix torch?



Thanks Bumble for chiming in

The switches I saw towards the bottom of the page of "accessories". They were for TK series switches, nothing relevant to the carriers

Cheers bud


----------



## FireWire (Feb 15, 2013)

We have a discount code? What is it?

haha I want a spare battery carrier... It's all about the "well groomed" lol


----------



## RTR882 (Oct 9, 2013)

*
FWIW, my LD 41 also has an off center LED. I love the light nonetheless.

Best,

Bob
*


----------



## mailer (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello! I'm new on the forum. The new version of LD41 -XM-L2 (U2) have more lumens (680lm), but the time on turbo mode is shorten to 1h15min according to the data on Fenix page. I prefer longer run time instead of more lumens. Does someone know if the original LD41 will still be available?


----------



## martinaee (Oct 24, 2013)

mailer said:


> Hello! I'm new on the forum. The new version of LD41 -XM-L2 (U2) have more lumens (680lm), but the time on turbo mode is shorten to 1h15min according to the data on Fenix page. I prefer longer run time instead of more lumens. Does someone know if the original LD41 will still be available?



Ah good catch. That should be inherently evident that even with the xm-l2 there would be a decrease in run time, but that's more than I would have expected. Yeah, now that I see that the original probably is still a more attractive light. I'm sure you will be able to get them for quite a while.

Everybody loves lumens... They should have kept the same brightness levels and boosted the run times now that I'm seeing this.


----------



## mailer (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree with you. Everybody loves lumens... but not for any price. You can get 1000 lumens from 4xAA pack for a short time. But on turbo the flashlight could overheat and automatically change the mode to high. The other reason is the runtime increase. Here in Europe the price for LD41 is around 75€ (plus shipping around 15€ if they are send from europe), if I buy them outside EU (anywhere like USA, China,...)I have to pay plus 22% of taxes. This is too much in my opinion but I can't go in "good deals" subforum.:shakehead


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 26, 2013)

A lot of European retailers ship free or for around 5 euros. Amazon.co.uk ship for free too and often have prime deal. Amazon.de also have great deals on Fenix flashlights.
I was thinking to buy an older LD41 on sale but unless I find it at a much cheaper price I'm not sure it's worth. I wouldn't care that much about the extra lumens but considering the newer model has the same UI and nearly twice as much throw I might cash out the extra euros.


----------



## Blglover96 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mailer (Nov 7, 2013)

I asked retailer if the new LD41 will be also available in 520 lumen version an recieved this answer:


> The old LD41 has been replaced by the new version which is the 680 lumen version. The 520 version is phased out and will not be changed to the new body style. The 520 Lumen LD41 is no longer in production.


So I gues I will buy the older one, but I like the new look much more.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys. I recently acquired the 680 lumen version of the LD41, having asked for it as a Christmas present to replace my lost LED Lenser MT7. I did a bit of research on possible replacements and found this thread very useful, so thanks for all the really useful information and the excellent in-depth review provided by the OP. I'm very pleased with the LD41, it blows the MT7 away in almost every respect, but most importantly in run time. I appreciate that this particular aspect is a bit of an unfair comparison since the MT7 runs on 4xAAA, but i use my torches mainly for hiking and the short battery life was a big letdown on the MT7. Some might find the LD41 a little bulky and heavy for hiking; certainly it is at the upper end of what i would find acceptable in this regard, but this proviso aside it is imo an excellent all-rounder. If you are caught out with low batteries then even the lowest level, 10 lumens, is adequate for walking with care, whilst the next level up, 85 lumens, is more than sufficient for almost all hiking situations, with the 680 turbo mode providing very good reach when searching for stiles, gates and signposts at the other end of fields. I would have been very happy with just these three levels and doubt that i will use the 240 lumen setting very much at all. I do miss the excellent evenly lit flood beam on the focusable MT7, but then on the LD41 you get IPX8 waterproofing instead. All three of my LED Lenser torches accumulated debris inside the lens, which over time affects beam quality and makes them look tacky. In practice i was forever switching from flood to spot to see what i was missing upfront and then back to flood to see what i was missing peripherally, so now i don't have the temptation! (and anyway, there is solution to this shortcoming on the LD41 as described below). The biggest problem with the MT7, was, as already mentioned, the poor battery life. Although it ostensibly offered two light levels, in practice the 'Dim' setting, which was purportedly 15% of max, hardly seemed much dimmer than max, and didn't seem to noticeably extend battery life: the torch would have benefited from being able to select a much lower lumen setting. I also found the the choice of regulated and unregulated modes on the Lenser irksome: who would want a mode that didn't provide maximum output for as long as possible anyway: it is imo just a way to compensate for a poor run time, and you could never be sure without checking which mode you were in.

Having read this entire thread, here are a few observations that might help other users: 
1) Several posters including the OP mentioned that the lanyard makes the torch wobble when tailstanding. This is easily resolved by slackening off the knot and then feeding the lanyard under the arch along either of the longer ends of the base, after which the the torch tailstands perfectly with no hint of a wobble.
2) Somebody mentioned that it isn't easy to know which switch is which when wearing gloves. As long as you have the lanyard attached simply feel your way along the lanyard and the nearest switch is the mode switch.
3) The guy who improvised a diffuser from a drink bottle is very inventive. However, the Fenix AOD-M diffuser fits and performs perfectly. It provides a very even light indoors and lights a small room adequately at 85 lumens, and will provide useful light at 10 lumens for over 6 days continuous use in the event of extended power outages. At 680 lumens in the same room it's phenomenal, almost as bright as the electric mains light (although i wouldn't like to run it at this level for any length of time because i'm unsure how the plastic would stand up). 

I suspect that the diffuser will provide a great flood beam outdoors too, so compensating for the lack of focusability in comparison to the Lenser MT7. I haven't yet tested this but am confident it will deliver and will report back in due course. Incidentally, the other accessory i have purchased is the red filter, which is of much higher quality than the tacky filters that Lenser supplied.

I don't think that there's much that could be improved on the LD41 other than the following. Firstly, i would have preferred a slightly longer lanyard, with a round rather than flat profile, enabling a slipknot to be made so that the weight of the torch tightened the loop around the wrist. It's just about possible to tie a slipknot in the lanyard but it doesn't function very well due to the flat profile of the fabric. Secondly, it would have been nice to have a beacon mode in addition to the SOS and strobe. I notice that Fenix doesn't provide beacon mode on most of its torches, and it could be argued that few people would want to leave an expensive torch in the middle of nowhere advertising its presence with a persistent flash; still, it's an option that could prove useful in some circumstances and would surely have cost the manfacturers no more to provide.

In summary, the LD41 is an excellent all-rounder, which looks built to last and which is backed by an impressive 30 month guarantee. I like it so much that i intend to buy an LD12 too, later in the year, which will be particularly useful for camping where, being considerably lighter, and providing a really low 3 lumen mode, it will be more suited to hanging inside a tent, whilst at the same time providing adequate brightness for a backup hiking light.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 8, 2014)

As a follow-up to the above, i was disappointed to discover some chips to the anodising of the bezel after my recent night hike. Now i appreciate that the LD41 is a hefty item and will inevitably pick up some knocks over time, but i like to keep a new item looking good for a reasonable amount of time before accepting those inevitable knocks. What surprised me was that i hadn't, to my knowledge banged or knocked the torch during use. I can only conclude that the damage was the result of one or both of the following: 1) poor quality anodising; 2) the open design of the supplied holster, which does not protect the two extremeties of the torch. I'm afraid that, whilst this is only cosmetic damage, i am inclined to downgrade what is otherwise a 9 or 10/10 torch down to 8 for less than perfect finish since, in addition to the above, there are minor swirl marks in the anodizing on the flat faces of the torch body, and a very small chip in the reflector coating at the edge where the reflector meets the o-ring that sits between the reflector and the glass. None of these points have any bearing on the actual performance of the torch, of course, which i remain very impressed with.


----------



## Sarratt (Jan 9, 2014)

..Thank you for your continuation review -------- I was almost going to get the Fenix LD41 but I also have the 1990's king " Streamlight Propolyermer 4aa lux" which was my first real light.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, i went out with the torch again this evening, and this time i took the diffuser and the red filter. I must say that i overestimated the usefuleness of the diffuser as a walking aid. Basically, it eliminates almost all the throw. Anything higher than the 10 lumen level and your eyes are distracted by the bright glow of the diffuser in your hand - and you need it on at least 85 lumens with the diffuser to get any worthwhile throw at all. For discreet night walking it would be better to use the torch without the diffuser and just set it to the 10 lumen level, where there is still some usable throw, or maybe use the red filter at 10 or 85 lumens. I had hoped that the diffuser would give a decent flood beam similar to the MT7 on flood, but i'm afraid that this is one area (and the only one really) where the Lenser torch scores a victory. Don't get me wrong, the LD41 is a great outdoor torch, but the hotspot at anything higher than 10 lumens can adversely affect night vision, and i was hoping that the diffuser would be a fix for this, but to no avail. I guess that the solution is to make sure the torch is aimed at a distance so you don't have a hot spot on the ground close to you and/or use the red filter and/or set the torch to 10 lumens. I appreciate it's a bit of a heavy torch for this but if it was fixed to the head it would work quite well with the diffuser since this would then be out of your line of sight. Fenix do a very nice headband for their torches, but unfortunately it will only fit torches between 18 and 22mm diameter according to their website.

Nevertheless, this is a great torch and you soon get used to the weight in the hand, and as others have remarked it's surprisingly comfortable to grip. One really nice thing for outdoor use is the battery life. I am using 2450mah Eneloops and i have walked for about 5 hours using mainly the 85 lumen setting without any sign of the torch dying. When it finally does step down i have noticed that not long after it steps down to 240 lumens it then steps down to 85 lumens, and it won't be too long after that before you are down to 10 lumens. It might be best to switch straight down to 10 lumens as soon as the torch steps down to 240: that way you can preserve some power for a while so you can still briefly use higher levels when needed. The really good news is that when the torch is finally on 10 lumens it seems to go on forever. You will get about 4-6 hours more use before you even get the low-battery signal (3 flashes every 5 minutes). After this, still the torch refuses to die! I left it on in the house all evening and all night at this low battery stage, a total of approx. 12 hours, and it was still going! It's possibly not throwing out 10 lumens by this stage, but it's still a usable light for at least 12 hours after the low battery warning. This is immensely useful in an outdoor situation and means that the torch should safely see you through until the morning. I find that the 10 lumen level is still usable for trail walking as long as you proceed with caution. Here again the LD41 scores over my old Lenser, which gave a low battery warning every single minute, which was really irritating. Let's face it, you know you have a low battery at this juncture, you don't need constantly reminding! Fortunately, the agony was fairly short-lived because about 20 minutes later the Lenser would die altogether, leaving you completely in the dark (although you could revive the torch for a few seconds by constantly switching back on). The LD41 will not abandon you in pitch blackness like this, as explained above. These are just two more examples of how Fenix have thought things out more logically. The reminders come pretty close to the 5 minute mark each time and could be a useful way of marking your progress. 

As for the diffuser, whilst it probably has some limited outdoor use, such as exploring flora and fauna close at hand (where the 360 degree diffusion would be very useful) and also as a neat garden candle in the summer, i think it will live mainly in the rucksack, awaiting its moment of glory during night time refreshments and camping expeditions, although the red filter will always travel with me: had i kept that fitted to the torch during transit the anodising wouldn't have got chipped - but i'm trying not to think too much about that!


----------



## Trevtrain (Jan 10, 2014)

@froggyted


I suspect the battery-life/runtime/step-down behaviour you are noticing (good runtime, followed by rapid step down with extended low lumens) is more a function of your NiMH Eneloops than any particularly "logical" design aspects by Fenix. NiMH cells typically have a fairly flat discharge curve, spending most of their time at about 1.2V then dropping off quickly towards the end of charge. Other cells such as Alkalines have more a gradual taper.

Because you are using 4 x AA cells, even at 0.9V each (the voltage at which NiMH are typically considered "flat") they are still providing 3.6V, which is quite capable of lighting an LED at low outputs even given some losses in the driver. 

The only thing you probably need to keep in mind is that if your cells are not matched in capacity or state of charge, you risk driving one or more cells into reversal which may cause them to outgass and lose capacity. Each time this is allowed to happen, the cells become more and more unbalanced. Unless it was really necessary, I personally wouldn't be taking advantage of the long 10 lumen runtime after you've had your low battery warning. 

If you have access to a battery tester (which tests under a load rather than simply an open-circuit reading) it might be useful to check each of the 4 Eneloops to see if they are at equal voltages when the low-battery warning appears. Alternatively, the better chargers such as the MAHA C9000 and others can perform tests to check capacity.

I hope you enjoy your LD41. I was considering it for a while but ended up buying a Nitecore EA4W and Sunwayman D40AW. Different form factor but both very nice lights.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Trevtrain, thanks for your detailed advice re NiMH cells. I appreciate that part of the performance of the LD41 that i described was attributable to the Eneloops but just wanted to give prospective buyers an idea of what they could expect from the torch if they too used these batteries. As you're no doubt aware, the torch has a digitally regulated circuit to maximise the properties you describe of the NiMH cells, ensuring that the torch runs at full power until the cells are nearly dead.

I will take onboard your advice not to habitually run the cells right down. I did this simply to see what performance i might get from the torch and Eneloop setup in a emergency situation.

Your comments about unbalancing individual cells is particularly useful. Coincidentally, on the first day i tested my torch, Boxing Day, i got caught out by unexpected problems with the batteries in my gps system. I am using Energisers that are several years old, and up to that point had performed well. However, despite having fully charged them beforehand i noticed the unit had powered off after an hour or two of use, and after powering back up i got a low battery signal. The unit would not stay on for any length of time. I was fortunate to be able to power back up for a few minutes at a time because at one point i got lost and, being pitch black by that time, i would have been in trouble if i hadn't been able to obtain a grid reference from the system. I later checked the cells with a basic voltmeter and they seemed ok, so i recharged them and they now seem fine, but i am wary about relying on these particular cells for outdoor use in future. I subsequently tested all my cells and noticed that a few would not hold the charge at all so have disposed of them. From what you are saying it's possible that these may have been recoverable. I think that one of the Sanyo chargers is capable of charging all the cells individually. It is quite expensive, but in view of what you are saying maybe this would be a good investment in the longer term. I am currently using a Uniross 'sprint' charger rated at 600mA, and from what i've read elsewhere this type of charger is possibly not good for the cells. I am guessing that, on the basis of the information above, three-cell setups are not such a good idea since you would normally charge cells in multiples of two, resulting in one cell possibly never being used and therefore being damaged by repeated charge cycles? I would appreciate your observations on this. The LD41 is of course a four-cell setup so this doesn't apply in this particular instance.

I am sure i will get lots of pleasure from the LD41: it has a nice combination of a 270 metre throw and decent spill, which are well suited to my needs for both hiking and camping. As previously mentioned, i will probably also buy an LD12 later in the year as a backup torch and as basic tent illumination. The LD41 will also prove very useful for the porch area of the tent using the AOD-M diffuser.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 12, 2014)

Incidentally, i have just looked at the Sunwayman D40 and might have been tempted if i'd known about this beforehand, mainly for the extra throw and the lower weight. I also really like the inclusion of the beacon and moon modes. That's one impressive torch. The LD41 does have a more usable medium mode though, at 85 lumens compared to 30, and the 10 lumen low mode is also far more useful than 1 lumen for outdoor use. It's also interesting that Fenix quote 5hrs 45' at 240 lumens compared to 4hrs at 220lm for the Sunwayman. The stainless steel bezel would have avoided the anodising chips i've got on my LD41, although the metal clip for the lanyard on the D40 would surely cause abrasion in that area. Also interesting is that i've seen the D40 for just under £40 on Amazon, whereas the lowest price i've seen for the LD41 is about £63. That's a massive price differential that would have probably swayed me towards the Sunwayman if i'd been buying for myself rather than receiving as a gift.


----------



## Ruislip (Jan 12, 2014)

I've got version 1 of the LD41. The last couple of low pressure systems that came through the UK I've used it to check the backyard [120'x30'], make sure the roof is hanging on, and to look along the road outside for the debris that wind picks up - mainly dustbin lids, but all the sorts of other weird things that get picked up by storms that might hit my car. It's done well for me. I will say that there is something about rain that seems to swallow light, and feeling anxious makes you think you'd like a bit more light as well.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruislip said:


> I've got version 1 of the LD41. The last couple of low pressure systems that came through the UK I've used it to check the backyard [120'x30'], make sure the roof is hanging on, and to look along the road outside for the debris that wind picks up - mainly dustbin lids, but all the sorts of other weird things that get picked up by storms that might hit my car. It's done well for me. I will say that there is something about rain that seems to swallow light, and feeling anxious makes you think you'd like a bit more light as well.



Yes, it's a great all-rounder, no doubt, and the turbo level provides a very powerful boost of light to make you feel that you've got some sort of control over your surroundings. This equally applies to hiking in the dark across open country such as parts of the area around the Ridgeway in Wiltshire. I should imagine that if you are in a true wilderness area such as Dartmoor you would be even more comforted by having such a light.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 12, 2014)

firelord777 said:


> It is harder to replace batteries than my TK41, I just use my good ol nails



The easiest way to remove the batteries imo is to prise in between the batteries on the positive terminal rather than prising on the top battery.


----------



## Trevtrain (Jan 12, 2014)

froggyted said:


> ....
> 
> Your comments about unbalancing individual cells is particularly useful. Coincidentally, on the first day i tested my torch, Boxing Day, i got caught out by unexpected problems with the batteries in my gps system. I am using Energisers that are several years old, and up to that point had performed well. However, despite having fully charged them beforehand i noticed the unit had powered off after an hour or two of use, and after powering back up i got a low battery signal. The unit would not stay on for any length of time. I was fortunate to be able to power back up for a few minutes at a time because at one point i got lost and, being pitch black by that time, i would have been in trouble if i hadn't been able to obtain a grid reference from the system. I later checked the cells with a basic voltmeter and they seemed ok, so i recharged them and they now seem fine, but i am wary about relying on these particular cells for outdoor use in future.



I've not had personal experience with the Energiser rechargeables but have read many threads describing them as particularly poor cells. 
As well as having a reputation as very high quality cells, Eneloops are LSD (low self discharge) whereas your Energisers may not be. As you may be aware, this can make a huge difference if you ever grab cells that were charged a couple of months before you try to use them.




froggyted said:


> I subsequently tested all my cells and noticed that a few would not hold the charge at all so have disposed of them. From what you are saying it's possible that these may have been recoverable. I think that one of the Sanyo chargers is capable of charging all the cells individually. It is quite expensive, but in view of what you are saying maybe this would be a good investment in the longer term. I am currently using a Uniross 'sprint' charger rated at 600mA, and from what i've read elsewhere this type of charger is possibly not good for the cells. I am guessing that, on the basis of the information above, three-cell setups are not such a good idea since you would normally charge cells in multiples of two, resulting in one cell possibly never being used and therefore being damaged by repeated charge cycles? I would appreciate your observations on this. The LD41 is of course a four-cell setup so this doesn't apply in this particular instance.



I'm not sure of the details of your Uniross Sprint since there seem to be a few different models, but any charger that has to do two cells at a time is a compromise. Individual channels are preferred. It is also best if your charger uses a -deltaV and temperature-sensing algorithm rather than a simple timer-based charge.
The "basic" Sanyo chargers do two cells per channel and are timer based. In this scenario, one cell can end up overcharged and/or one undercharged. The charge rate is low on the one I have (250mA) so a little overcharge generally won't ruin your cell, but at 600mA it might be different story.

I like that my C9000 can quickly and accurately "top up" my Eneloops before use if I am wanting a full charge. It can also run refresh and forming charges to "recover" cells but it may not be worth the trouble on old Energisers. If a cell is old and of dubious quality to begin with, there may not be much gain. There are a number of failure mechanisms including outgassing and breakdown of the separater layers inside the cell and nothing will rescue a cell that has degraded in this way.

I'm may be a little obsessive about batteries but I try to keep matched sets for my 4-cell lights and check them for capacity every 6-12 months. Others simply treat them as consumables and throw away anything that gets weak. I'm not sure about the LD41, but any AA light that gets a bulging tailcap switch in use is probably outgassing a cell. I've had this happen on a 3-cell Javelin when I accidentally mixed two fully charged cells with one that was partially discharged. I didn't notice any decrease in brightness but the hydrogen swelled the tailcap button up like a mushroom. It was a little alarming.






The MAHA C9000 is highly regarded here, as is the BC-900 by LaCrosse. Sanyo used to make a very nice little 2-cell USB charger but is had been discontinued. I have a couple that see a lot of use with some small solar panels.

I can't post links but I recently discovered a budget charger at Fasttech. Brand name is "Shan" and SKU is 1136306, price about $27. It has 4 individual channels and can analyse your cells for capacity. I bought one for my brother in December and it seems to work OK. At this point I obviously can't vouch for its long-term quality. It is supplied with a US plug but the lead is a standard appliance lead so you may have something around the house that will fit it. Unfortunately they seem to be temporarily out of stock at present. (Edit: They seem to have the translucent blue model still in stock.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks again, Trevtrain, for the detailed advice. I bought the Energisers years ago, long before i'd even heard of Eneloops. They have served me well but are not LSD so i will buy Eneloops in future, having read much praise about them. I will take onboard your advice re chargers when i get around to buying a new one. I thought i'd seen a Sanyo recharger with a nice LCD display on Amazon, but can't find it now so maybe i was mistaken about the branding. However there is a Sanyo model without display for about UK£26 on Amazon that charges cells individually and comes with four 2450mAh eneloops, which works out at only about £13 for the charger, which seems very good value.

Are you aware that there seems to be an updated version of the D40 out? The Sunywayman OS has a two-bundle special that includes an XM-L2 U2 version that boasts 1020 lumens, which strangely seems to contradict the main D40 entry which only shows the 980lm XM-L2 version. Looking at the spec of both the update hardly seems to have been worth the effort, since you get a mere 40lm extra output, an almost worthless extra 5 metre throw, and exactly the same run times. Amazon UK list the old model at just under £40, which appears to be about half the rrp and way cheaper than i've seen elsewhere. The listing doesn't say whether or not it's the neutral or cool white version, but even i am tempted at that price, despite the newness of my LD41.


----------



## Trevtrain (Jan 12, 2014)

@ froggyted

Getting a little OT - PM sent.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 13, 2014)

Trevtrain said:


> @ froggyted
> 
> Getting a little OT - PM sent.



Ok, duly noted, and reply sent. Please let me know if you don't receive the reply or receive multiple copies because it has not appeared in my Sent Items folder.


----------



## froggyted (Jan 17, 2014)

Trevtrain said:


> Thought it might be better to PM than post another reply in the Fenix Thread.
> 
> I'm not sure about the new specs for the D40A but it seems like a minor upgrade to the LED.
> 
> ...




Trevtrain, i'm now assuming you never received my reply to your PM so i have reproduced it here (it is, for the most part, On-Topic ;-) )>

Hi Trevtrain. Thanks again for all your advice. Yes i have thoroughly read some of the D40A threads on here in which Nitecore's ballooning EA4 switch and poor customer service has been duly noted, to the point where it's highly unlikely that i'll ever buy any of their products. 

It's hard to justify buying a D40A so soon after acquiring an LD41 as a gift, and i don't want to become a raving flashaholic like some of you lot  but the D40A does look a really nice lamp and i might be able to justify having both, although would rarely carry both at the same time since a smaller torch such as Fenix LD12 would be a more suitable backup. Obviously bulk and weight is important when backpacking and the LD41 is at the upper limits there for me. That's why i would have been very tempted with the D40A if i'd seen it before the LD41. The beacon mode is potentially useful in marking your location without using excessive battery power. You only have high power strobe and lower power SOS on the LD41, and using SOS for this purpose would be an abuse of the signal. I really can't see why Fenix don't put beacon mode on their torches, it surely isn't a cost issue. Certainly, moon mode is a big draw on the D40A too, and so is the extra reach for searching out field boundaries, gates, stiles etc. Reach is more important to me than accurate colour rendition, which i think is a bit over-hyped on this forum since cool white hardly changes the colours radically, so i would be very happy with cool white.

The LD41 does have its advantages however, and i'm not sure that overall the D40A would be a better hiking/camping torch. In terms of weight and bulk it certainly has an edge, but i'm not so sure with regard to the power options. The 980 lumen turbo sounds nice, but you can only have it on for a very short period of time, after which you step down to a level below that where the LD41 will run happily for 25 minutes. However, the three lower modes are what concern me most. 1 lumen is obviously nice for close quarters work and discreet illumination within a tent but would be useless for walking. Therefore you have to step up to 30 lumens. I suspect that this would be suitable for most hiking needs but will consume the batteries much quicker than the LD41's 10 lumens (150 hours operation), which i have found adequate for hiking if low batteries make this a necessity. When you step up to the next mode you only get 4 hours at 220 lumens with the D40A (and only 230 lumens and identical runtime with the newer U2 LED) compared with 5 hours 45 at 240 lumens on the LD41. I'm not sure why there is such a disparity here and wonder whether you have any suggestions? In short, i am lured by that extra-bright throw on the D40A but suspect that, in real use, there is more chance of ending up with dead batteries in the middle of the night compared to the LD41. Likewise, for camping purposes: whilst the moon mode is useful for discreet camping you would need something higher to light up the porch area of a tent for cooking, reading etc. The 30 lumen option on the D40A would be great but would eat the batteries a lot quicker than the 10 lumen option on the LD41. 

Since you looked closely at the LD41 before opting for the D40A i would be interested in knowing what swayed you towards the latter. Roughly how many minutes can you run the torch on turbo before a decent set of eneloops will no longer step up beyond high mode, and once you encounter this situation roughly how long will the torch work at high and medium modes before it steps down to low and then off? Are you able to maintain 30 lumens for a few hours once the torch steps down to this, or is it more likely to be a matter of minutes? I suspect i would always be tempted to be switching to turbo, if only for a few seconds at a time, and mainly out of curiousity for what i can see rather than actual need, but that this would deplete the batteries so much that they would possibly fail before the trek is over. I read somewhere that once the batteries reach a certain state of discharge the torch switches off altogether (like the Lenser MT7 i had). Is this true, because it would be very disconcerting in the middle of nowhere? As you can see from my earlier comments the LD41 will continue for hours and hours at 10 lumens, long after you get your first low-battery warning, and never switches off completely until the batteries are dead. Finally, what are your opinions regarding the lanyard positioning? I always have my lanyard around my wrist and secured with a slipknot (the lobster claw would do the same job) so that if you lose grip there's no way you can drop the torch. Is this possible with the D40A setup whilst actually using the torch? Also, do you find that the retaining clip scratches the anodising? A plastic clip would surely be a better option in this regard.

With regard to the battery charger, i will be tempted to buy that eneloop/charger combo at UK£26, since i need a spare set of Eneloop XXs anyway. I think the charger will do the job since it charges the cells individually, and i can't really justify the cost of the MH C9000.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 4, 2014)

Wow, one of the best reviews I have read on CPF. I also found this video to compliment this thread: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhzNDufb0eo

I was going to get a UC 40 until I read this.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## firelord777 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks! My pleasure


----------



## eaglemax (May 7, 2014)

@froggyted

I am new to this torch collecting thing and so far have only got a Tesco torch and an Eagletac D25A but I fancy trying that LD41 or the D40, cannot make my mind up yet.

How come you never see these lights in shops? All I see is Led Lenser and half tempted to buy the P7.2 that man Ven rates, he writes good things about it.


----------



## tjh (May 7, 2014)

I guess you don't see them in shops because you need to pay a bit more money for them and most people will not buy them. So they sell cheaper, more affordable (crappy) ones instead.


----------



## eaglemax (May 7, 2014)

tjh said:


> I guess you don't see them in shops because you need to pay a bit more money for them and most people will not buy them. So they sell cheaper, more affordable (crappy) ones instead.



So because I only see Led Lenser in our UK shops they are rubbish, now I am confused as that man Ven writes good about them. I never knew they only sell rubbish torch's in shops as we have a shop called Maplins and there torch's look good.


----------



## tjh (May 7, 2014)

Calm down  

I shouldn't have said crappy. I just mean they cater to the lower, more affordable end of the market. They're not crap at all (LL are great) but they're more budget friendly to Joe average consumer who doesn't know much about torches and probably puts Zinc-carbon batteries in the torches they do own.


----------



## eaglemax (May 7, 2014)

tjh said:


> Calm down
> 
> I shouldn't have said crappy. I just mean they cater to the lower, more affordable end of the market. They're not crap at all (LL are great) but they're more budget friendly to Joe average consumer who doesn't know much about torches and probably puts Zinc-carbon batteries in the torches they do own.



Budget friendly?, they cost more than torch's I see on the site I bought my D25A.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 5, 2014)

Great review, Firelord777 - thank you!!


----------



## magicstone12 (Dec 11, 2014)

What is the so called CPF discount code someone mentioned?How to get it?


----------



## Grijon (Dec 12, 2014)

I've had my LD41 about a week now and LOVE it!
It was a bit gritty and seemed to take two tries to turn on after a battery swap; cleaning and Nyogel have smoothed out each issue.
GREAT light!!


----------



## andrew2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just download the catalog kj75 shared,there is a LD41 2015 edition,upgrated to 960 lumens.


----------



## tjh (Jan 18, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> Just download the catalog kj75 shared,there is a LD41 2015 edition,upgrated to 960 lumens.


Yup!

Looking forward to upgrading my 520 LD41


----------

